# 12weeks + 5 days Scan today...Please Guess Away!!!! Updated



## Dreambaby69

I had my scan today and was moved forward and baby is fine :happydance:, kicking, moving and stretching lol. I have attached a scan pic, it is not the clearest lol but feel free to guess away :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby 2b.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 128


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I would guess boy (but I'm really not very good at nub guessing!)


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm going with girl - Nub looks super straight and possibly parallel with spine, and baby's skull seems rounded! Good luck either way :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Anyone else wana guess?


----------



## Hoping4Four

Tough one! Leaning boy :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

thanks hun x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Any more ladies wana take a guess?


----------



## Mum2threeboys

:blue: guess from me too :flower:


----------



## MeeOhMya

I'm 50/50. I don't think the whole nub is pictured so I can see this going either way. Congrats on baby!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Ohhh thanks ladies.


----------



## Surpriseno3

Dreambaby69 said:


> Ohhh thanks ladies.

I guess girl


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thank u xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

:pink:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thank u x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Any more guesses ladies?


----------



## FayDanielle

I'm guessing girl x


----------



## kimmy04

Tough one.. I guess boy!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## SisterRose

:blue:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thank u x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Any other ladies wana guess. For those that have guessed, just out of curiosity, how sure are u? and What makes u say which gender u said? I am just being curious.


----------



## Dreambaby69

Double post xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

Just posted my scan on ingender and a lot of the ladies guessed boy. But on here majority guessed girl. Will be interesting to find out.i Can't wait... 4 weeks x


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: 3 WEEKS :happydance: x


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: 2 Weeks :happydance: x


----------



## nickyb

Def boy nub


----------



## Jennuuh

I have to post again and say, I might have to retract my girl guess! It looks like there is a little stacking at the end I didn't see before. I was cruising through the gender prediction forum and clicked on this one not knowing I had already guessed on it and said 'boy' and then realized I already wrote girl! :dohh: I definitely think I see stacking now though. I'm glad we'll know soon now!


----------



## bdb84

:blue: is my guess.



Dreambaby69 said:


> Just posted my scan on ingender and a lot of the ladies guessed boy. But on here majority guessed girl. Will be interesting to find out.i Can't wait... 4 weeks x

I posted my daughter's nub shot over there and got 100% :blue: guesses. Lol


----------



## Baby3bakin

My first thought was girl because it looks parallel at right glance but it actually looks like it has a curve at the end.. It's a Tricky one but I think more likely :blue:


----------



## pinkribbon

:blue:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Oh wow tons of boy guesses :happydance:. Thanks ladies for all the guesses :happydance: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

When will you find out the sex?


----------



## Dreambaby69

ttc_lolly said:


> When will you find out the sex?

30th July ( just over 1 week ) :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: 1 week :happydance: xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

bdb84 said:


> :blue: is my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreambaby69 said:
> 
> 
> Just posted my scan on ingender and a lot of the ladies guessed boy. But on here majority guessed girl. Will be interesting to find out.i Can't wait... 4 weeks x
> 
> I posted my daughter's nub shot over there and got 100% :blue: guesses. LolClick to expand...

wouldn't it be shocking if baby is indeed a girl with all these boy guesses :dohh: lol


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: 3 days :happydance: xx


----------



## ClairAye

I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## auraobie

Boy :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

:happydance: Tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Dreambaby69

We r team :blue: :happydance::happydance:. I am sooooo happy. Now we have 1 of each and baby is absolutely perfect. So happy :happydance:xx. Thanks for all the guesses xx


----------



## madseasons

Congrats on you little boy! I didn't have time to guess on this one but I was going to say blue :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Glad I retracted my girl guess! Congrats on team blue!


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations on your little boy :blue: :flower:


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Yay my guess was right :)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Thanks hun xx


----------

